# French Motorway Tolls



## GRUMPYOB (Feb 20, 2011)

BE AWARE OF AUTOMATED PEAGE TOLL BOOTHS.
Just returned from Camping Des Mures in South of France and had a few shocks on the journey home. We are used to paying class 2 tolls but on the Lyon bypass we had an automated toll which rated us as class 4. Unsure what to do we paid as there were no manned booths there. We subsequently had several class 3 tolls at automated only peage sections which we again paid. On the last one before Calais we chose a manned booth and were class as class 2. We asked about this and the very nice lady explained that if we had receipts we should write for a refund. She also said that even at the automated booths you can get the class of you vehicle changed. We are not sure how but it can be done. I suspect it's either using the function buttons on the booth if you can select the english menu option or by calling for assistance.
I have Swift Kontiki 665s which I suspect is being given class 2 due to the height on the sensors as we approach the toll booth. It's not a tag axle so it must be the height.


----------



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

*motorway tolls*

I came back from the south of France yesterday a lot on the peage and never got charged more than class 2 and i do have a tag axle guess i was just lucky


----------



## mr2 (Feb 26, 2009)

GRUMPYOB said:


> BE AWARE OF AUTOMATED PEAGE TOLL BOOTHS.
> Just returned from Camping Des Mures in South of France and had a few shocks on the journey home. We are used to paying class 2 tolls but on the Lyon bypass we had an automated toll which rated us as class 4. Unsure what to do we paid as there were no manned booths there. We subsequently had several class 3 tolls at automated only peage sections which we again paid. On the last one before Calais we chose a manned booth and were class as class 2. We asked about this and the very nice lady explained that if we had receipts we should write for a refund. She also said that even at the automated booths you can get the class of you vehicle changed. We are not sure how but it can be done. I suspect it's either using the function buttons on the booth if you can select the english menu option or by calling for assistance.
> I have Swift Kontiki 665s which I suspect is being given class 2 due to the height on the sensors as we approach the toll booth. It's not a tag axle so it must be the height.


Also found the same problem with automated peages and also believe it is height-we have a Camos dome taking our height above 3.10m


----------



## GRUMPYOB (Feb 20, 2011)

My height is 3.05m to the top of the bump. The camos dome is lower than the overcab bump. Need to work out how to change the class at the auto booth before my next trip though.


----------



## gillnpaul (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi All

Is it worked out on height or weight or axles.....we had the same on the way back from Ile d'Oleron this year, and when we queried it on an auto machine by pressing the help button, I didnt understand what the hell he was saying, so as any English would do.... I smiled, paid and went on my way....moaning that I'm sure we are class 2 (but I did have a trailer on the back) . So how are we classed please ?


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

So far as I can make out if you are detected as being over 3 metres for ANY reason by the sensors you will be charged Class 3.

http://www.autoroutes.fr/en/vehicle-classification.htm

The reason the manual booths charge Class 2 is because they can't always see whatever it is that triggers the sensors.

If you want to avoid paying Class 3 you just need to make sure you are under 3 metres and that includes fittings like satellite domes. 
If you are over 3 metres - you are Class 3.


----------



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

Hi there,
We had the same problem on our last trip to France but this is very easy to sort out

When you get to the toll booth you press the help button, this will put you through to an operator in one of the control centres.

Just tell them in your best french that it is a camping car and its "
Deuxieme Classe" and she will be able to double check as she has access to the CCTV for the lane you are in.

She will then change the class and a new amount will appear for payment

We have went through at least 10 unmanned tolls in the last 2 years and never had any issue getting changed to class 2.

We drive a 747 Burstner with tag axle

Raymond


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Surely if you are over 3m high and/or over 3.5tonnes GVW Class 3 is correct. :?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I think so too, but I have been told there is an exception for Camping Cars.

Mrs. Eb says we pay class three on automated tolls and are only charged class 2 on manned tolls, Alan.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Stanner is correct, if your GVW is over 3.5t OR your height over 3.0m then you are classed as Class 3. Those are the rules as they are written and explained;

http://www.autoroutes.fr/en/vehicle-classification.htm

they seem to be generous to camping cars as they can read the height from the sensors but cannot measure the GVW on the spot.

If they see or are told that "_*C'est un camping car"*_ or _*"il s'agit d'un camping-car*_" and they will often reduce the class to class 2 but they are not compelled to do so.

we have a telepeage system which saves even stopping at many peages and we declared it as a class 2 which seems to have been accepted. Our telepeages were obtained through ALIS (we have two - one for the car and one for the MH);

http://www.alis-sa.com/gb/offres/offresLibert.php

it works well and there is no monthly charge, or upfront cost.

Dave


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Good link Dave, that idea appeals to me but it seems you have to choose the sections of motorway you will use which tourers like us can't do. Am I right? Alan.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Not according to the pictograms against each class in the link I posted.

Class 3 shows what looks to me clearly like a picture of a "camping car" and states that vehicles over 3m and/or over 3.5 tonnes fall into that class.










Class 4 is less clear - no pictogram equating to a camping car, but the description states


> _*Vehicle*_ with more than two axles and height of 3 metres or more, or GVW of more than 3.5 tonnes


So unless a tag axle van has a GVW of <3.5t and height <3metres it is Class 4.

As with all instances like this where some try to take advantage, it can only lead to a clamp down eventually.

We will then hear moan after moan about the "jobsworths" in the booths getting their tape measure out every time a camping car pulls up and the reply over the automated booth intercom may not be the one you want to hear.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Classes*

My response is Here

I have since had a refund for the Class III from American Express.

TM


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Classes*



teemyob said:


> My response is Here
> 
> I have since had a refund for the Class III from American Express.
> 
> TM


I can't find this


> motorhomes were always charged as Class II tourist rate.


 in the Peage classes.

Can you show me where it is mentioned?

Only "vehicles" are mentioned, are "camping cars" not "vehicles" then?


----------



## PaulW2 (May 30, 2010)

We were classified as class 3 at several automatic booths recently. We used the intercom the say that we are a camping car. Each time we were reduced to class 2. Once the attendant had to come out and look at the van (with the bits on top it's c. 3.5 metres high, and it's 5,200 kg) and reduced it to a class 2 without hesitation.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Classes*



Stanner said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > My response is Here
> ...


In the past, the toll booth operators were allowed to class Camping Cars under Tourist Class. All changed now with the new specs. But almost all manual operators will charge you II up-to a certain size.

I harley Street Doctor we met in Annecy with his RV never even knew anything about classes or rates until I mentioned it. Simply paid up with his plastic. When he checked he had been charged at Class IV.

TM


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Classes*



teemyob said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> > teemyob said:
> ...


So just where exactly is this exemption for motorhomes specified?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

erneboy said:


> Good link Dave, that idea appeals to me but it seems you have to choose the sections of motorway you will use which tourers like us can't do. Am I right? Alan.


Alan the reason why we went for that - and I have actually ONCE had a section free but that was not my main reason for choosing ALIS.

The main reason was that they are the *only* telepeage company that we could find (MrsW did the research) that does *NOT charge a monthly fee and has no upfront fee for the device*, all of the others charge one, or both, of those fees *or charge extra for each toll.*

ALIS does not; *no monthly fee, no fee if not used for months, no charge for providing the device, they have a VERY helpful English speaker on the telephone*, and the possible bonus that you *MIGHT* travel over the section that is free. You have to choose one section from a small selection they offer in the same area. Sadly you do get charged for all of the other sections of all other autoroutes that you use 

We pay by direct debit with the chance to review the charges on the web so that we have no paper copies - those cost extra and frankly end up shredded anyway. Ours does come from our Euro account in Paris but we were given the option of having it taken from a UK bank account at the interbank rate (they didn't mention Barclays fixed rates though! :lol: )

It is well worth looking through unless you enjoy sitting in peage queues - we tend to sail through much to others annoyance :lol: when they think we have chosen the wrong lane (far left side usually at multi-booth peages) and are surprised when we go through (that was on UK registered vehicles as we have had the telepeage gizmos for two years now.

The other consideration is that if travelling alone (as I do at times) it saves; pull up, stop, put handbrake on, turn off engine, release seat belt, exit from vehicle, walk round, collect card or pay fee, return to driving seat, refasten seat belt, start engine, release handbrake move off..........

I reckon the telepeage saves me about 30 minutes on a typical 6 hour journey.......

Dave


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

I use www.saneftolling.co.uk which do charge setup fees and an annual charge but it is very convenient. It's now nice to be re-overtaken by those who have to stop.

I have been charged either as class 1 or class 2 so far.
My Bailey is not over 3.0m

In the old van which was 3.05m we had a few automated tolls who wouldn't change it, the rule is over 3.0m class 3 and in our case over 3.5t class 4, so I was quite pleased to get class 3 on these occasions.

The beauty of the uk based tag is that you can query it after the event in theory.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Classes*



teemyob said:


> * In the past,* the toll booth operators were allowed to class Camping Cars under Tourist Class. *All changed now with the new specs.*


So - what part of what you are telling us is so hard to understand?

My van is under 3m and under 3.5t so I'm not currently worried either way BUT if I do ever get a van that breaches either limit I would like to have this exemption from the published charges printed out (preferably in French) so I can use it as and when necessary point out their error to errant toll booth operators.


----------

